# Born in "57"



## AutumnOfMyLife (Feb 29, 2016)

Having been born in 1957 I still find it weird to see items from my childhood in the antique markets.  Whew!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, I know what you mean.  I was born the same year.  I feel so old when filling out forms online and I have to back track way to 1957 to set my year of birth.  Where did the time go?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 29, 2016)

Quickly. My dad says I'm still a youngster


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 29, 2016)

I knew a 90 year old woman that would say that a 70 year old was a youngster.  It's all perspective I guess.


----------



## jujube (Feb 29, 2016)

That's the problem with going to antique shops these days.  It's less "Oh, my grandmother had one of those" and more "Oh, _I_ had one of those."


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Mar 21, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I knew a 90 year old woman that would say that a 70 year old was a youngster.  It's all perspective I guess.



Yup!    You people who were born in 1957 are still just kids!  I graduated from high school in 1957!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

I was born in 1952.  I'm still a kid. layful:


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I was born in 1952.  I'm still a kid. layful:



But you're such a cutie! :laugh:  We were _married _in '57. My childhood memorabilia is worth more than your memorabilia. Yah, yah, yah.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> But you're such a cutie! :laugh:  We were _married _in '57. My childhood memorabilia is worth more than your memorabilia. Yah, yah, yah.



Awww....thanks dear.


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Mar 24, 2016)

After I was in my 50's and my sister, 7 years younger, our mom referred to us as "you kids".


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome Autumn.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

I went into the Navy in 1957 after 4 years in the reserves.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome Darlin'. First hubby was ten years older, second was five years. Hey you figure out what need be. I was born in 1962 but between big brother and first hubby, yup I got the hippie scene down yeah wow groovin'.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 30, 2016)

I have occasionally said I wished progress had stopped in 1957.  We had penicillin and aspirin and great cars, the economy was good, I had ridden my first horse, and pony -- what more could we need?  And now I see that a lot of cool people were born that year, so, see, progress could have stopped!


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 31, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I have occasionally said I wished progress had stopped in 1957.  We had penicillin and aspirin and great cars, the economy was good, I had ridden my first horse, and pony -- what more could we need?  And now I see that a lot of cool people were born that year, so, see, progress could have stopped!



Oh cry, folk in Cuba are still running around in those cars.  Born in 1957 and old folk post, that makes me laugh.   I was born before the start of WW2 in Britain work that out


----------



## exwisehe (May 23, 2016)

That's the year I graduated from high school.  Then went off to Mars Hill College.


----------



## exwisehe (May 23, 2016)

I loved the year '57.  The Statler Bros. (who live about 60 miles from me) had a great song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAWOgXMeldU


----------



## fureverywhere (May 23, 2016)

Back to OP of toys. Two toys from hubby's youth that come to mind, he's vintage 1956. He remembers Mr. Potato back when he was a box of spiky sharp objects you stuck in an actual potato...or your brother if he was in the way. Then there was the springy horse...




After five kids the horse is still in the attic. I never felt safe about that thing but hubby has fond memories.


----------



## Butterfly (May 23, 2016)

exwisehe said:


> I loved the year '57.  The Statler Bros. (who live about 60 miles from me) had a great song.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAWOgXMeldU



I LOVED (and still do) the Statler Brothers.  AND The Oak Ridge Boys.  AND Alabama!


----------



## Goldfynche (May 24, 2016)

I was born in '45. So by '57 I guess I was just beginning to show an interest in (gulp) girls!

I was actually born on the day that the Americans and the Russians shook hands in Berlin at the end of WW2.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2016)

I was born in '46 -- the first wave of boomers.  HS class of '63.  I can't believe I hit the big 7-0 this year.  Only yesterday I was worrying about what I was going to wear to the prom   -- and now I'm 70?? Gotta be some mistake somewhere!  And who's that grey haired lady in the mirror??


----------



## ClubMike (May 25, 2016)

I was also born in '57, I remember growing up in the 60's playing baseball at little league getting ice cream cones after the game. I thought life could not be better, then the 70's came along and I learned about girls and other finer things in life. Oh boy, what a time that was. I sure do miss the 70's it was a very good time in my life.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 25, 2016)

For anyone who thinks progress should have stopped in 1957, I have a word - "Dentistry".


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 11, 2016)

My wife was born in 1957. I'm a standard 1952 model with some body work/repairs done but still have good rubber on the tires. I was in High School during the late 60's, those were some crazy times.


----------



## Lon (Jun 11, 2016)

I was just discharged from the USAF in 1957 after  serving four years, with two years in Korea/Japan and two years in North Africa/Florida and started College on the Korean GI Bill.


----------



## senile1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I know what you mean.  I was born the same year.  I feel so old when filling out forms online and I have to back track way to 1957 to set my year of birth.  Where did the time go?




At least you can stop at '57 Ms. Ruthie. I was in the taxicab business for years, a young fellow asked me, if when I first started in the taxi business, did the driver hookup the horses, or did they have someone else hooking 'em up.  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

senile1 said:


> At least you can stop at '57 Ms. Ruthie. I was in the taxicab business for years, a young fellow asked me, if when I first started in the taxi business, did the driver hookup the horses, or did they have someone else hooking 'em up.  lol


:lol:


----------

